# Is my room too small for 7.1



## Hogger (Nov 25, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right forum, but I'm wondering if my theater room is too small for 7.1 surround.
The room is 12'x18'. Will I really gain anything with the extra speakers, or do you think they will get lost in the small room?

Thanks.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

it honestly depends on how the source material is mixed, some rears and side's really blend together, however if its well mixed and you have a reciver that you can put in speaker distance for each channel so it will adjust arival time it will be pretty neat for effects.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

A room 18' long is not too small for a 7.1 system..
If you have a good Receiver that can set reverberation and spacing for rears, then you'll get the occasional benefit of 6.1 or 7.1 material..


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd ask myself if the money you'd spend on the additional 2 speakers would provide more benefit spent elsewhere in the system.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Hogger,
Wondering if you made a decision, and if so, how it sounds. It is always nice to hear what people's experiences are. 

Matteo


----------

